# Touchpad of Lenovo Ideapad S130-14IGM doesn't work

## l3u

Hi all :-)

I can't get the touchpad of my recenty bought Lenovo Ideapad S130-14IGM to work. After reading through various forum posts (of other distributions) it seems that there are often problems with Lenovo touchpads in recent notebooks.

This post here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1049787/lenovo-ideapad-330-touchpad-not-working describes how they got the touchpad of another model to work. acpidump | grep -C3 ELAN says here:

```
  0180: 43 35 30 00 08 5f 55 49 44 0a 03 08 5f 53 30 57  C50.._UID..._S0W 

  0190: 0a 04 08 5f 44 45 50 12 0c 01 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f  ..._DEP...\._SB_ 

  01a0: 47 50 4f 30 14 42 06 5f 48 49 44 00 a0 13 93 54  GPO0.B._HID....T 

  01b0: 43 50 44 0a 0b a4 0d 45 4c 41 4e 39 35 39 41 00  CPD....ELAN959A. 

  01c0: a0 13 93 54 43 50 44 0a 02 a4 0d 53 59 4e 41 33  ...TCPD....SYNA3 

  01d0: 33 38 38 00 a0 13 93 54 43 50 44 0a 0c a4 0d 53  388....TCPD....S 

  01e0: 59 4e 41 33 32 36 39 00 a0 13 93 54 43 50 44 0a  YNA3269....TCPD.
```

So it seems that the id is "ELAN959A". But the problem is that apparently, the kernel does not see it at all, because both "dmesg | grep -i i2c" and "dmesg | grep -i elan" produce no output (in contrast to what's posted in the link above).

So am I right thinking that, even with the most recent kernel 4.19.7, I have no chance to get it to work? How can I help adding support for it and where can I ask for it?

Thanks for all help!

----------

## pcros

Hi all,

Exactly the same (perfectly described) problem here. Any clue concerning this ELAN959A support in the kernel ?

----------

## emp64

Hi all,

I have the same problem however on Debian. I found out that the touchpad kinda works on Kubuntu 18.10, dunno how however. My Debian has the same kernel version, maybe in Ubuntu they added some extra stuff into the kernel. Also did you manage to get the Wifi and BT working ?.

----------

## pcros

Hi emp64,

Thank you for the information concerning Kubuntu 18.10.

I had wifi working using wicd (does not work with network manager) and bluetooth worked fine out of the box.

----------

## emp64

Hi pcros,

thanks for the wicd tip, now my wifi works!  :Smile: 

----------

## bunder

there appear to be 3 kernel options for elan mice...

```
# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELAN is not set

```

do you have them enabled?  they might be off by default (didn't check).

----------

## l3u

I tried all of those drivers, and the kernel didn't even tell me about some device it can't use (in dmesg). Nothing. Like it wasn't there.

I can't try it anymore though, because I returned the notepad and ordered a ThinkPad E480 instead (which is reported to work with Ubuntu out of the box – and if they support it, we do for sure ;-)

The wifi adapter worked with some github driver. The link to the github repository was on the notebook, so I don't have this one anymore either, but one finds it googling for what lspci says in some forum posts. I had to use a 4.19 kernel, but with this one, I could build and use the driver without a problem.

----------

